# My puppy has diarrhoea...



## JennieJet (Jun 19, 2009)

Please help....do I need to worry that my 14 week old puppy has suddenly got diarrhoea today ? She is totally fine in her self but the diarrhoea is total slop.....do I need to give her anything ? or just see how she goes ? She only has her puppy food and nothing else to eat ? thanks


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Aww bless her!
I wouldnt be too worried as it could just be a little tummy bug, or her puppy food may need changing as it is upsetting her stomach.
See how she is tomorrow and then decide what you are going to do 


Chloe x


----------



## Yogi B (Dec 24, 2008)

it is essential that with puppies you do not let this go on to long so to avoid dehydration which in pups can be dangerous. In most cases their immune system is still not strong enough. Was the puppy properly wormed before you got it? If so, you may need to have a stool sample checked for giardia or coccidia as a first step before entertaining a change in food. Did you get a sample of the food the breeder was feeding? If so, is it the same as what you have been giving the pup? With coccidia or giardia, all the food changes in the world will not resolve the diarrhea issue. These are parasites in the intestines and not that uncommon especially in puppies.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Do not let it go on too long puppies can go down hill very quickly.

We had a pup had ciccidiosis last year she spent a week on a drip at the vets. It has similar symptoms to parvo. She is fine now she has a lovely home but for a week it was touch and go as to wether she would survive.


----------



## JennieJet (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi..yes she was wormed and I have continued the worming.....her poo this morning was part soft and then very runny ???? She is fed on iiams puppy food and has been since 8 weeks old ( she is now 14 weeks )....


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

I think it would be best to get to the vet, as said before puppies can become very ill through dehydration extremely quickly.


----------



## Ted&Sarah (Jun 14, 2009)

My nearly 15 week old puppy has something that sounds similar. He doesn't poo all day until about 4pm and then does 2 or somethimes 3 in a row. The first is normal ish but then it just gets sloppier. He seems normal in himself but am taking him to the vets just to see what it is, as it's not normal.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Our puppy had diarrhoea last night too but I wormed her yesterday so this may have had something to do with it as wormers can upset their tummies. She only had diarrhoea twice within about 1/2 hr but she's been fine since and done a normal poo this afternoon so I presume it was the milbemax wormer. 
Try and make sure your puppy is drinking plenty of water because they can dehydrate very quickly.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Our puppy had diarrhoea last night too but I wormed her yesterday so this may have had something to do with it as wormers can upset their tummies. She only had diarrhoea twice within about 1/2 hr but she's been fine since and done a normal poo this afternoon so I presume it was the milbemax wormer.
> Try and make sure your puppy is drinking plenty of water because they can dehydrate very quickly.


Wormers can upset there digestion a little for a day or so some times.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

I would take him straight to the vet...I had this problem with my now 12week old lab. We left it too late as we though it was just due to the worming powder or food etc but turns out he had a stomach infection (he was literally pooing water at one point!!) and had probably had it since we got him. Stomach infections are not rare in puppies apparently and as long as they are picked up on quickly enough, can be treated properly. 

Anyway, he was given a jag, put on 2 different medications adn we were told to feed him on plain chicken and boiled rice for 5 days then slowly introduce the dog food back in. He's now back on just the dog food and YAY......he's had solid poo's for the past 2 days!! Long may it continue. 

Sorry, I went on a bit of a ramble there! x


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Our gsd puppy had really bad diarrhoea at 9weeks old, he would do half a normal poo then half soft and within 24hours he was passing foul smelling yellow water!! We put it down to his first jab as it started 2 days after it, but it ended up after a long investigation, 3 days hospitalised on a drip and £700.00 vets bill later that he had campylobacter, an infection they apparently pick up from eating bird poo in the garden!!! So i wouldn't hesitate to take your pup to the vets as you can see there are so many tummy bugs out there that it could be! At least you can have the vets check him and put your mind at rest!

Good luck, hope your pup has something simple and is better soon.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

sullivan said:


> Wormers can upset there digestion a little for a day or so some times.


Yes I think this is what it must be because her poo's are still a little soft and not as firm as they were before the wormer. She's full of life though and giving our other Bichon a run for his money.:laugh:


----------

